# Snow Leopard set for release on August 28!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

CUPERTINO, Calif., Aug. 24 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple® today announced that Mac OS® X v10.6 Snow Leopard(TM) will go on sale Friday, August 28 at Apple's retail stores and Apple Authorized Resellers, and that Apple's online store is now accepting pre-orders. Snow Leopard builds on a decade of OS X innovation and success with hundreds of refinements, new core technologies and out of the box support for Microsoft Exchange. Snow Leopard will be available as an upgrade for Mac OS X Leopard® users for $29.

"Snow Leopard builds on our most successful operating system ever and we're happy to get it to users earlier than expected," said Bertrand Serlet, Apple's senior vice president of Software Engineering. "For just $29, Leopard users get a smooth upgrade to the world's most advanced operating system and the only system with built in Exchange support."

To create Snow Leopard, Apple engineers refined 90 percent of the more than 1,000 projects that make up Mac OS X. Users will notice refinements including a more responsive Finder(TM); Mail that loads messages up to twice as fast;* Time Machine® with an up to 80 percent faster initial backup;* a Dock with Expose® integration; QuickTime® X with a redesigned player that allows users to easily view, record, trim and share video; and a 64-bit version of Safari® 4 that is up to 50 percent** faster and resistant to crashes caused by plug-ins. Snow Leopard is half the size of the previous version and frees up to 7GB of drive space once installed.

For the first time, system applications including Finder, Mail, iCal®, iChat® and Safari are 64-bit and Snow Leopard's support for 64-bit processors makes use of large amounts of RAM, increases performance and improves security while remaining compatible with 32-bit applications. Grand Central Dispatch (GCD) provides a revolutionary new way for software developers to write applications that take advantage of multicore processors. OpenCL, a C-based open standard, allows developers to tap the incredible power of the graphics processing unit for tasks that go beyond graphics.

Snow Leopard is the only desktop operating system with built in support for Microsoft Exchange Server 2007, and it allows you to use Mac OS X Mail, Address Book and iCal to send and receive email, create and respond to meeting invitations, and search and manage contacts with global address lists. Exchange information works seamlessly within Snow Leopard so users can also take advantage of OS X only features such as fast Spotlight® searches and Quick Look previews.

Mac OS X Server Snow Leopard, the next major release of the world's easiest to use server operating system, will also go on sale Friday, August 28. Snow Leopard Server includes innovative new features such as Podcast Producer 2 and Mobile Access Server and is priced more affordably than ever at $499 with unlimited client licenses. More information and full system requirements for Snow Leopard Server can be found at www.apple.com/server/macosx/.

Pricing & Availability

Mac OS X version 10.6 Snow Leopard will be available as an upgrade to Mac OS X version 10.5 Leopard on August 28 at Apple's retail stores and through Apple Authorized Resellers, and online pre-orders can be made through Apple's online store (www.apple.com) starting today. The Snow Leopard single user license will be available for a suggested retail price of $29 (US) and the Snow Leopard Family Pack, a single household, five-user license, will be available for a suggested price of $49 (US). For Tiger® users with an Intel-based Mac®, the Mac Box Set includes Mac OS X Snow Leopard, iLife® '09 and iWork® '09 and will be available for a suggested price of $169 (US) and a Family Pack is available for a suggested price of $229 (US).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's hard to find real info on this... but will the upgrade really be available in Apple Retail Stores?

I ask because... when I bought my iMac earlier this year, I was eligible for the iLife Up-to-Date '09... and was even told at the time of my iMac purchase I could pick it up in the store... but once it became available I was told the store didn't get anything but the full version and the new preload for system purchases.

I'm hoping Snow Leopard will be different, as I'd much rather go pick it up and take home the same day than mail-order when the price will be the same.


----------



## ttubbiola (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe if you pre-order it on Amazon it will arrive the same day as the release.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It's hard to find real info on this... but will the upgrade really be available in Apple Retail Stores?


From what I've read it should be available in the Apple retail stores.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I may consider the Amazon option as well... I forgot they were also taking orders. I'd save the sales tax that way.

I'm normally one of those want-it-now people, and if I wasn't driving would have the box open in the car on the way home.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I may consider the Amazon option as well... I forgot they were also taking orders. I'd save the sales tax that way.
> 
> I'm normally one of those want-it-now people, and if I wasn't driving would have the box open in the car on the way home.


Even when I am driving the box is still somehow opened


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just got a note from Amazon. I pre-ordered Snow Leopard back on August 1st. The new delivery date is 1 Sep. I guess I will have to wait a few days. 

Bummer. I was hoping Amazon would have it available on the release date.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I just got an email from Apple saying it will be in retail stores and you can order if from Apple by Wednesday and get it on the Friday with free shipping.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

What made them think up 'Snow Leapord'? Seriously? That is as bad as the Ubuntu nickname scheme for each new version...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I just got an email from Apple saying it will be in retail stores and you can order if from Apple by Wednesday and get it on the Friday with free shipping.


Wonder where my email is! I signed up to be notified... maybe I'll consider that option.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Zellio said:


> What made them think up 'Snow Leapord'? Seriously? That is as bad as the Ubuntu nickname scheme for each new version...


I wondered that myself... but I've given up trying to figure out where Windows 7 comes from... By my count, I can't figure any way to come up with Windows 7 even if I count NT-server releases separate from home user OS releases.

(Windows NT 4.0 was followed by Windows 2000, Windows 2003, and Windows Vista... which by my count would make this year Windows 8 if you counted from their server OS releases. If you count from home users it is even worse).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Zellio said:


> What made them think up 'Snow Leapord'? Seriously? That is as bad as the Ubuntu nickname scheme for each new version...


Guess it is not as cool as LongHorn, Memphis, or Mojave. It has always been a thing in software industry to put code names to OSs as they carry a lot more pizazz than OS X 10.6.

Obviously Apply at the moment is using big cat names...


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wondered that myself... but I've given up trying to figure out where Windows 7 comes from... By my count, I can't figure any way to come up with Windows 7 even if I count NT-server releases separate from home user OS releases.
> 
> (Windows NT 4.0 was followed by Windows 2000, Windows 2003, and Windows Vista... which by my count would make this year Windows 8 if you counted from their server OS releases. If you count from home users it is even worse).


Actually, If you count Windows 1.0 to 3.1.... It would be more closer to Windows 50.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wondered that myself... but I've given up trying to figure out where Windows 7 comes from... By my count, I can't figure any way to come up with Windows 7 even if I count NT-server releases separate from home user OS releases.
> 
> (Windows NT 4.0 was followed by Windows 2000, Windows 2003, and Windows Vista... which by my count would make this year Windows 8 if you counted from their server OS releases. If you count from home users it is even worse).


You didn't get the memo? Windows ME was a practical joke and not considered a Windows product.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Zellio said:


> What made them think up 'Snow Leapord'? Seriously? That is as bad as the Ubuntu nickname scheme for each new version...


Debian is using characters from Toy Story, so I guess it just depends on what nickname well you go to. Here where I work all our systems are Star Trek based names....my test box is named red-shirt


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's funny... I like the picture of the Snow Leopard, but don't necessarily like it as the name for an OS.

Then again, I don't care if it delivers on what it promises... keys to me being: More native 64-bit including the core OS apps + faster/leaner footprint by being Intel-only and not trying to be PPC-retro-compatible.

A lot of the other stuff will be gravy... and I actually won't get the OpenCL perks since my iMac doesn't have one of the listed/supported cards.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Windows 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 are easy. Win 95 was '4', XP was '5', Vista was '6' - hence Windows 7.

The server products were their own separate version from NT 3.5 until XP introduced the same codebase.

If memory serves, Windows 7 will be the underlying code for Windows Server 2010 (or whatever the next is after 2008)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking this over, Snow Leopard appears to be an upgrade only from Leopard (10.5). Those of us who elected not to upgrade to Leopard (We have Tiger (10.4) on a MAC the kids tend to use) appear to be out of luck..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> Windows 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 are easy. Win 95 was '4', XP was '5', Vista was '6' - hence Windows 7.


But that leaves out Windows 98 and Windows Me.

Also, I'm never sure how to count the "Home" or "Workstation" versions... Because if we are to count Vista Home as a proper home-user version... then it seems like Windows 2000 Workstation should count too.

In any event it's all semantics really... and they just keep changing their numbering scheme to the public which makes it confusing. Doesn't bother me, but is definitely confusing.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys.. Wondering off topic here....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, new choice now...

Snow Leopard $29 + tax (about $30.53 for me in NC) with free delivery by Friday if ordered today from the Apple Store.

OR

$25 with free shipping from Amazon, but who knows when... probably next week at the earliest.

Yesterday it was $24.99 on Amazon, which meant it didn't qualify by itself for the free basic shipping... so I'd have to order something else... but today they raised the price a penny so it qualifies.

I'm thinking of saving the $5+ or so and ordering from Amazon and then getting it whenever I get it since I'll be busy this weekend anyway.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Dang.. Sounds like a good option Stewart. Should have checked that out myself.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's an interesting article on Apple's Snow Leopard OS. Not the most authoratative source but some interesting facts nonetheless. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32571761/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

There were a few things in there I didn't know; like Snow Leopard will not run on pre-2006 Macs (those using the PowerPC chips).



> it's designed for Macs with Intel chips, which Apple started using in early 2006. It won't run on older Macs with the previous PowerPC family of chips.


And the upgrade cost if coming from the Tiger OS is significantly more than the $29 upgrade if coming from Leopard.



> For Mac owners using the older Tiger operating system, switching to Snow Leopard costs $169, or $229 for a family pack.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it's reasonable at this point for Apple to drop support in new OS releases for the non-Intel machines.

Typically, over time new OS will require more advanced hardware anyway... so chances are the new OS might not run that well on the older slower machines anyway.

Meanwhile, the Intel machines will get a speed boost to some degree just from dropping out all the non-Intel compatibility routines in the OS... plus we also get a smaller footprint on the hard drive after upgrade as well.

I'd still like to see Blu ray support and a few other things... but for $25 (the Amazon deal) it's hard not to go ahead and upgrade here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just got Snow Leopard up and running. Seems to work OK. Safari is definitely faster.


----------



## gunnarliden (Mar 22, 2007)

i know that i probably should be able to find this out else where, but if i have 2 macs (imac and macbook) that i want to upgrade, do i have to buy the family pack or is the $29 going to work for both?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gunnarliden said:


> i know that i probably should be able to find this out else where, but if i have 2 macs (imac and macbook) that i want to upgrade, do i have to buy the family pack or is the $29 going to work for both?


I think it will work for both but don't quote me on that.


----------



## gunnarliden (Mar 22, 2007)

that's what i thought. i will give it a try and if it doesn't work, so be it. thanks


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

gunnarliden said:


> i know that i probably should be able to find this out else where, but if i have 2 macs (imac and macbook) that i want to upgrade, do i have to buy the family pack or is the $29 going to work for both?


I think you will have to get the family pack for 2-5 macs.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I just installed the family pack on my I Mac. Easy install and so far no issues.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I ordered from Amazon so it won't be here until Sept 1. That will hopefully be enough time for any upgrade SNAFU's to be worked out. Looks like Norton AV is NOT compatible at the moment as well as Parallels Desktop.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3258


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> I ordered from Amazon so it won't be here until Sept 1. That will hopefully be enough time for any upgrade SNAFU's to be worked out. Looks like Norton AV is NOT compatible at the moment as well as Parallels Desktop.
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3258


Parallels 4.0.3844 is working just fine with the 32bit kernel for me albeit with limited testing. Only 2.5 and 3.0 were listed as not compatible.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

matsfan said:


> Parallels 4.0.3844 is working just fine with the 32bit kernel for me albeit with limited testing. Only 2.5 and 3.0 were listed as not compatible.


I still haven't figured out why Apple has not pushed to 64bit only.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> I still haven't figured out why Apple has not pushed to 64bit only.


Same reason nobody else has. Too many companies sitting on the 64-bit fence.

Consider something like Adobe Flash, who has yet to create a 64-bit Flash browser plugin... so even if you're running a 64-bit OS, you still have to run a 32-bit browser if you want to view any Web site that uses Flash animation.

Until more companies jump on board with their apps, plugins, and drivers... I expect to continue to languish in halfway land for Apple and Microsoft when it comes to going full 64-bit.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

age old question. Clean install or reformat and install?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

machavez00 said:


> age old question. Clean install or reformat and install?


Users on other forums are suggesting a clean install.

Personally I upgraded 4 Macs (not a clean install). No issues on any of them.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Users on other forums are suggesting a clean install.
> 
> Personally I upgraded 4 Macs (not a clean install). No issues on any of them.


Wow, up up 4 Macs now!


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Users on other forums are suggesting a clean install.
> 
> Personally I upgraded 4 Macs (not a clean install). No issues on any of them.


I upgraded 4 Macs also no issues at all. Really impressed how fast they shutdown/start on Snow Leopard.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jsmartin99 said:


> I upgraded 4 Macs also no issues at all. Really impressed how fast they shutdown/start on Snow Leopard.


I agree. My Macbook pro shuts down in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I upgraded my 2 personals Macs, no problems at all. We'll be upgrading all our MacBook Pro's at work as well. Don't see a reason to do a clean install.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Will be doing an upgrade myself. Always try that first and see how it goes, since I can always do a clean install later if it turns out I need to.

Amazon has me in the "shipping soon" queue so maybe it will not be too long before I have it in my hands to test out.

I'm hoping they get an updated version of the iPhone Developer's kit out there since it looks like I'll have to reinstall that after updating to Snow Leopard.. and last time I looked they were still in "beta" on the iPhone developer's site for Snow Leopard.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> age old question. Clean install or reformat and install?


Not to be picky, but aren't those the same situations? Is not a clean install an install on a 'blank' HDD which is what reformatting the HDD do?

Shouldn't the age old question be...

Clean install or upgrade?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like the fact when you upgrade you get about 7GB freed up that Leopard was using. At least I did on the ones I upgraded.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jsmartin99 said:


> I really like the fact when you upgrade you get about 7GB freed up that Leopard was using. At least I did on the ones I upgraded.


That's all? I got 20GB back on all the machines I upgraded.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> That's all? I got 20GB back on all the machines I upgraded.


Wow I wish I got 20GB back interesting......


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Might depend on what you had installed.

I'm getting mixed signals, for instance, on whether or not Xcode gets installed as part of a Snow Leopard upgrade.

The Apple Web site at some point seems to imply that after installing Snow Leopard, you need to install Xcode separately from the OS disc. If that is the case, that could account for more space being freed after a Snow Leopard install if you find your Xcode gone.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Might depend on what you had installed.
> 
> I'm getting mixed signals, for instance, on whether or not Xcode gets installed as part of a Snow Leopard upgrade.
> 
> The Apple Web site at some point seems to imply that after installing Snow Leopard, you need to install Xcode separately from the OS disc. If that is the case, that could account for more space being freed after a Snow Leopard install if you find your Xcode gone.


Apple site talks about the smaller footprint and that you you should get around 7GB back from the previous system.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Confirmed my suspicions tonight... as my Snow Leopard disc arrived today.

XCode was not part of the install... so after I did the upgrade, I had to go into the Options folder on the install disc and install the new Xcode... then update it with the new iPhone SDK after that.

Hard to tell if everything went as planned, but I do notice a few things.

Some of the native apps are 64-bit, apparently... I say "apparently" because I'm not sure I see a big improvement there.

Oddly, the most notable improvement for me is the new printer driver for my printer now shows me available ink levels in System Preferences. The old Canon driver had a tab but the feature never worked.

Haven't done a whole lot... but maybe I'll notice more as time goes by.


----------

